# Kreis in 4 gleich große stücke!



## mirscho (30. Oktober 2002)

weis jemand wie das geht ( freehand,fireworks oder Illustrator ) ... irgendwie scheiter ich grad selbst an so einfachen...achja, jeweils horizontal und vertikal in der mitte

danke!


----------



## swampdragon (30. Oktober 2002)

Swampis ungewünschte Freehand Tips :

zeichne in Freehand einen Kreis, Doppelklick auf das Messer stell das Häkchen von Freihand auf Gerade, ein Häkchen bei "zerschnittene Pfade schließen" und zieh mit dem Messer einmal horizontal und einmal vertikal durch die Mitte (Ein Raster ist bei sowas immer hilfreich). Und schon hast Du fertig.


Dieser Tip ist glaub ich vom Webcutdirector geklaut der Ihn im anderen Zusammenhang schon mal gepostet hat. Eventuelle Copyrightbeschwerden bitte an meine E-Mail-Adresse Sie werden dann umgehend gelöscht


----------



## mirscho (31. Oktober 2002)

aaahhh... DANKE! ...ich hatte es nur in fireworks gestern versucht...DAMN!  die ersten zwei Helften gingen ja, aber die anderen zwei...

so, wieder ein Problem weniger


----------

